# Única - Endesa's fixed rate electricity tariff



## Sherrie (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello all,

I'd be grateful if anyone can share any experience of Única, please?

I know the cost of energy is going up, but I don't know if the quote I've
been given is realistic, ie: a fixed rate of €109.45 p/m, so €218.90 per
two-monthly bill.

Currently, my average bill for two months is around €130.

As my lowest bill for *two months* during the last year was €106.38 and
the highest was €181.29, €109.45 for *one month* seems like quite a big
jump.

However, with the way things are at the moment, I guess this isn't too
bad?

If you have any feedback re. Única -- good or bad -- I'd love to hear from
you, please.

Thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you're offered a fixed rate, right now I would take it. Prices are going through the roof and will continue to do so for a while!


----------



## Sherrie (Dec 31, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> If you're offered a fixed rate, right now I would take it. Prices are going through the roof and will continue to do so for a while!


Okay, thanks for the feedback, Alcalaina!
That's really helpful.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Interesting. I tried the calculator and the amount is nearly exactly the same as my last bill. Would be good value if I had aircon or some other high use item in the summer.

Oh.. I just noticed if you go over 30% of the consumption they calculated they charge more so don't think you'll get a deal this way but just a fixed price for 12 months.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I have been shocked by my recent facturas. On Friday my provider Iberdrola phoned and told me I should go to my nearest office to change my plan and get a 6 month 15 % discount. I went this morning and found that the latest cheap rate period was the highest it has ever been ( as of Friday). As a consequence I have been given a fixed rate with discount until August. It is still high but at least I can cook and wash when I want without having to check what charge period is occurring. I guess that it gives me a bit of peace of mind as it looks as though prices are going to continue to rise. Fortunately I'm used to no AC so I shouldn't suffer to much in summer but it is clear that many people are going to be gobsmacked when their final facturas arrive ( especially if he have fixed monthly rates)


----------



## Hamzah9876 (10 mo ago)

Hi , 

Im also receiving an email from Endesa for some special tariff , like low price on the night or weekend , any idea or previous experience guys ?


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

We have a big 5 bed villa with pool and leccy bill is about 100 Euros a month. We are on a tariff that gives us 2 hours a day free. That drops the total bill by about 40%
We put on the 3 water heaters in that period,


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Yorick said:


> We have a big 5 bed villa with pool and leccy bill is about 100 Euros a month. We are on a tariff that gives us 2 hours a day free. That drops the total bill by about 40%
> We put on the 3 water heaters in that period,


 You can heat a pool and run 3 water heaters for 100 euros a month...that's incredibly cheap. I have 1 bedroom ,one tiny water heater, no oven , no AC no heating and a washing machine and even before the price increases that was 35 euros a month for 130 kwh a month. Now I pay 69 euros for 150 kwh last month


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

kaipa said:


> You can heat a pool and run 3 water heaters for 100 euros a month...that's incredibly cheap. I have 1 bedroom ,one tiny water heater, no oven , no AC no heating and a washing machine and even before the price increases that was 35 euros a month for 130 kwh a month. Now I pay 69 euros for 150 kwh last month


Last bill was for 2 months...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

My last bill was for December (and the first day of January) - €50.53 for 292 kwh consumed. 2 bed apartment with aircon used for heating (and we did have it on for 4/5 hours every evening, plus electric heaters for the bathrooms (only used when showering), electric water heater, an oven and a dishwasher plus all the other usual appliances.

I have a fixed rate tariff but not paying a fixed amount per month, just paying for what is used which I prefer.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow those are really cheap rates...I enquired at Endesa a while ago but they were offering nothing as good as that...probably left it too late. The thing is surely they will have to increase rates dramatically, electricity is good through the roof in Spain and it is going to get worse. Going to be a long very hot summer!!!


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

kaipa said:


> Wow those are really cheap rates...I enquired at Endesa a while ago but they were offering nothing as good as that...probably left it too late. The thing is surely they will have to increase rates dramatically, electricity is good through the roof in Spain and it is going to get worse. Going to be a long very hot summer!!!


Theres always the very rare exception whose bills will always be cheaper than the vast majority, I have an acquaintance who always get Easyjet flights for €9.99 whatever time of year


----------



## Liz Uk (4 mo ago)

kaipa said:


> Wow those are really cheap rates...I enquired at Endesa a while ago but they were offering nothing as good as that...probably left it too late. The thing is surely they will have to increase rates dramatically, electricity is good through the roof in Spain and it is going to get worse. Going to be a long very hot summer!!!


Hi there. I have had a house in Spain for 22 years. I am with Endessa too. I live in the Uk and have a standing order to pay Endesa.
Suddenly they have stopped taking my DDebit from my Spanish bank.
1. Do you have a email or phone number for Endessa?
2. Have the changed to quarterly bills.
Thank you for you help.
Liz UK


----------



## Hamzah9876 (10 mo ago)

Liz Uk said:


> Hi there. I have had a house in Spain for 22 years. I am with Endessa too. I live in the Uk and have a standing order to pay Endesa.
> Suddenly they have stopped taking my DDebit from my Spanish bank.
> 1. Do you have a email or phone number for Endessa?
> 2. Have the changed to quarterly bills.
> ...


Hi Liz ,

it is happening with me the same , I activated Endesa UNICA since 11 July , and from that time , I haven't received any bill .
however , you can chat with them on the website , it is the easiest way.
Thanks


----------



## Liz Uk (4 mo ago)

Hamzah9876 said:


> Hi Liz ,
> 
> it is happening with me the same , I activated Endesa UNICA since 11 July , and from that time , I haven't received any bill .
> however , you can chat with them on the website , it is the easiest way.
> Thanks


Thank you. Do you have the correct email address?


----------



## Liz Uk (4 mo ago)

Liz Uk said:


> Thank you. Do you have the correct email address?


Hi again. Do you have the correct address to chat with Endesa on line?


----------

